#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Why cant we charge laptop with USB port?

## Bhavya

The numerous power packs existing for electronic devices and computers, I am wondering if I could just gather some kind of power solutions and plug it into my USB port to charge my laptop. A lot of devices can be charged through the USB port, so why laptops cant be charged through USB port?

----------

